# Tormentor Of Life Mine



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An poem about one of the biggest tormentors in my life which comes down upon me and strikes at me like a curse, be it for my sins or my denial of deity, yet it be not in its reason but of its torture to me that I write about. 

Horrid demon tormentor of life mine 
ye be in thine ghastly visits upon my mind 
ever unpredictable as change of weather 
or tempest of emotion in ways of cruel torture 
from that I know not escape 
save in darkness of oblivion 

Horrid demon tormentor of life mine 
relentless ye be to frailty defenseless state 
I be found in at thine horrific contour 
of haunting vindictiveness 
for my weapons be but blunt toys 
against ye of so grand wickedness 

Horrid demon tormentor of life mine 
it be at will of ye I suffer limitless agony 
to exclude all mine lust or sexuality 
to thy self-centered force unwilling 
in thine resentment to bare presence 
of other 

Horrid demon tormentor of life mine 
how ye deprive me of all that be sacred 
on to being as I from views 
of passionate verve to creative nature 
all for thine fancy seeking but mirth 
nay pardon for I be struck down to lye 
in bed of pain till ye be done in 
fury of thee 


Horrid demon tormentor of life mine 
be it in thine will I disburse for sins of mine 
as I to atone for blasphemy heaped upon deities 
or infidelity on to lovers be they past or present 
for in nay be one as me for repent shall not come forth 
as ye will not obtain this cache for it be but mine 
never to yield in statement firm to defy 
all that I be not sinner to rules of my world


----------

